# Paint party with squirt guns



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi,

I would really like some input here. A friend of mine is having a Memorial Day party for friends and people with kids, ranging in ages from 2-ish to 9. The planned activity is for each child to wear a white t-shirt and there will be squirt guns filled with different colors of paint. The kids will all squirt (or shoot, depending on how you look at it) paint at each other and decorate their shirts... and inevitably their faces, hair, etc.

The Montessori school where we live (I have a lot of friends with kids who go there) did this activity a few weeks ago -- much to my shock, as DS will be attending preschool there this fall, and I could not believe they would actually use squirt *guns*!! -- and apparently the kids all had so much fun, the activity is going to be repeated at this party.

Frankly, I do not want my son to play with squirt guns. Period. I guess he could use a spray bottle, but he'd probably be the only one. And then there's the thing about having paint everywhere. I'm assuming it will be washable; however, at the Montessori activity, the paint was NOT washable. I know, I know... and I'm sending my child there???!!

Anyway, what do you think? Am I being hypersensitive? Am I making a bigger deal out of this than is warranted? I don't want to keep my son from having fun with other children, but I also want to keep my principles in check.

Thanks!

~Scout

edited because i always find typos *later*!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I would not let my child be involved in something like that. When I was a kid I was squirted in the eye with a squirt gun filled with old water, and I got a bad infection. I imagine that paint would not be much better.


----------



## WindyMoments04 (Apr 17, 2004)

The gun part doesnt bother me, after all it is just a water toy, but the paint worries me. What about infections in the eyes, or paint in the hair that will not come out for weeks? What about shoes? Pants? I guess I am overly worried about stains!


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I think it sounds like fun, and even though I don't want my DSs playing with toy guns (as in "bang, bang, you're dead" guns), I wouldn't mind the paint idea. I also don't mind water guns though - so long as they are brightly colored.

I understand your hesitation re: guns. I have some of the same hesitation. But I think about how much fun I enjoyed as a child with my friends playing with water guns, and it wasn't about death and killing any more than tag was about assault, or a water balloon toss being like bombs, KWIM - it was truly fun, innocent play. The kind of fun, active play I generally want to encourage in my kids. The kind of activity kids of all skill levels can play together (well, until someone thinks to grab the garden hose and turn it on everyone, LOL).

Goggles would probably be a good idea for all the kids.

I was reading books about India a few months back and apparently there is a Hindu festival where people throw colored water on each other - I thought it sounded like a blast too.

Of course, if you decide it is against your principles, then you should probably plan a different Memorial day outing for your family and skip the party.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i think teensy's idea of goggles or safety glasses sounds good. it does sound like fun to me. of course, you just caught me on the day my pendulum has swung back this way. other days i'm paranoid about my dd's drinking out of plastic sippies







. i've seen some water guns/squirters shaped like animals instead of guns, too. you might check the toy store for something like that.


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for your input, mamas. Now that I've gotten some feedback and have had some time to reflect, I am much more at ease with the idea.



Teensy said:


> But I think about how much fun I enjoyed as a child with my friends playing with water guns, and it wasn't about death and killing any more than tag was about assault, or a water balloon toss being like bombs, KWIM - it was truly fun, innocent play. The kind of fun, active play I generally want to encourage in my kids
> QUOTE]
> 
> Teensy, thanks for offering this perspective. I don't want to be so hung up on things that I forget what it's like to just have fun!
> ...


----------



## Kayrock (Aug 8, 2014)

*Paint Party Guns*

I have been in the paint business for decades... Also, I have 4 children...

It matters what type of paint you use but keep in mind that while old water surely has nothing but bacteria in it, paint has preservatives (such as those found in shampoo). The paint we provide is completely safe, non-toxic, water-based and yes is washes off most of just about everything especially including skin and hair. The only thing anyone should be concerned about is if your child is allergic to preservatives. You can visit http://www.paintpartysupplies.com for more information. We do offer special guns that actually hook into our paint bottles.


----------

